# Not going to mud nats



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just wanting to know where you are going to ride if you are not going to NAT's


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nowhere cuz ima b stuck at work


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Man that sucks


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

copiah creek!!


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

wheelers in a million peices lol


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

sloboy said:


> copiah creek!!


Where's that at


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mudking1199 said:


> Where's that at


Georgetown, Ms.


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Copiah creek campgrounds gets my vote too. Maybe one day I'll make it to Nats. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

We will be there all weekend, Gonna take our camper.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Hope the bad weather holds off,,,but it could stand a lil rain!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

They said there's gonna be a break in the rain tomorrow morning. The park was full of water a couple of weeks ago. With rain tonight, it'll be great riding tomorrow. Until the rain starts again.LOL. what camper spot are you gonna be in sloboy? 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't know the spot#. Can't miss me tho, it a wrangler camper will have a jacked up z71,black expedition next to it If your there come by an holla at me.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

A visual aid!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Spot #5


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

"southern swamp boys" razor turned over in the pond.









Lil man doing it big! 

Sorry those are the only pics I have. We had a blast!


----------

